# Who can beat this one?



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)




----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

You didn't accept that?
You crazy?
That might have been a $5 ride.

You are not doing your part to support your community.
Wear a mask, and drive safely, ok?


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

It’s best for the community if you accept every trip request.


----------



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

TobyD said:


> It's best for the community if you accept every trip request.


Duly noted and I'll try to accommodate by logging off and taking a break.


----------



## oishiin driving (Feb 24, 2020)

I declined 101 min ride from Detroit to Toledo last week. The pax refused to fund my trip back home. I doubt he found a fool.


----------



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

oishiin driving said:


> I declined 101 min ride from Detroit to Toledo last week. The pax refused to fund my trip back home. I doubt he found a fool.


This was a request from 80 minutes away. May have only paid $4 for all I know.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

https://www.rightthisminute.com/vid...rew's latest,help prove that statement wrong.


----------



## HitX12 (Apr 5, 2021)

Scumbag Lyft. Maybe if you didn’t take away our primetime and now our bonuses drivers would be out there. How is it possible to hate every libturd that calls itself a Lyft employee more than sleepy joe and his squad?


----------



## CarlWinslow (Apr 10, 2018)

Lyft is just disrespectful. Between the long pickups and the “$1.65” PPZ zones, they are cold blooded.


----------



## SOLA-RAH (Dec 31, 2014)

Beninmankato said:


> View attachment 586197


I would accept this and sit still just to see how long it'd take her to cancel.


----------



## HitX12 (Apr 5, 2021)

CarlWinslow said:


> Lyft is just disrespectful. Between the long pickups and the "$1.65" PPZ zones, they are cold blooded.


BTW the $1.65 zone is just your own PPZ. You are being punished if you see that. Typical bonuses start at $15-$24 all across the country. If you see $1.65, a less active driver next to you might see $15 in the same box.

Lyft is trying to remove PPZ altogether and still charge 200-300% primetime, so they're testing if us OGs will drive.
For myself and a few drivers here they removed the PPZ box completely so I receive no more bonuses EVER


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

Beninmankato said:


> View attachment 586197


There wasn't anybody in Minneapolis who wanted to pick her up?


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

DESPERATE.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Dice Man said:


> DESPERATE.


Hey dice man ... did you know that the avatar you use ... of a die ... is a 'loaded' or a cheater dice?
Yup.

The opposite side of six is the ace. For the six-sided die, opposite faces are arranged to always sum to seven.

Off topic, I know.
But that stuff is encouraged around here. 
Besides that - it's my job.

But, what is NOT encouraged ... is using LOADED DICE.

(Give me a two-way hard eight, and keep em working coming out.)


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Dear Beninmankato,

Why didn't you want to drive approximately an hour and half from Mankato into North Minneapolis to pick up Mariam and drive her two block over to the Taco Bell? You might have even scored a round trip T-Bell run, driving .5 miles, waiting 10 mins and then driving 5. miles back.

You missed out [on a $2.25 ride] and now the illustrious and much admired Lyft ridership (AKA "the community") is sad..you know its best for the community when you accept ride requests which are 80+ mins away... or simply log out of driver mode if you need a break.

Thanks,

Lyft Team


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> Hey dice man ... did you know that the avatar you use ... of a die ... is a 'loaded' or a cheater dice?
> Yup.
> 
> The opposite side of six is the ace. For the six-sided die, opposite faces are arranged to always sum to seven.
> ...


I know.
I never had one or used it.
I am a magic tricks addict, I had many types of normal dice, including ivory.
All gone now.
I am having fun now, rejecting 100 Lyft pings, the. Accepting one only/day.


----------



## Aztek98 (Jul 23, 2015)

In that particular instance maybe a shuffle when you got there would have been hilarious.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Beninmankato said:


> View attachment 586197


It would be worthwhile if your get the long pick up fee. I think Uber only offers the long pick up fee.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Beninmankato said:


> View attachment 586197


Accept ride, contact PAX. Work it out to make it worth it to both of you. Can't agree just cancel or let them cancel.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

HitX12 said:


> BTW the $1.65 zone is just your own PPZ. You are being punished if you see that. Typical bonuses start at $15-$24 all across the country. If you see $1.65, a less active driver next to you might see $15 in the same box.
> 
> Lyft is trying to remove PPZ altogether and still charge 200-300% primetime, so they're testing if us OGs will drive.
> For myself and a few drivers here they removed the PPZ box completely so I receive no more bonuses EVER


I've seen up to 500% recently. 

$29.99 for a minimum fare trip on pax app, $44.99 for priority pick up!

Nothing extra for me.


----------



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

FLKeys said:


> Accept ride, contact PAX. Work it out to make it worth it to both of you. Can't agree just cancel or let them cancel.


Ummm, nooo


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

She could of been hot!


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Lyft is infamous for these long pickups. I was assured years ago by a Lyft tech that such long pickups were a thing of the past. Clearly he was mistaken.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

Beninmankato said:


> View attachment 586197


What sucks is it could have been a decent ride but lyft is too stupid. In these edge cases like this Lyft should provide trip details. Does this mean no other drivers closer including Minn/St. Paul? lol 

Think I might have accepted and went to MoA instead. Do some Bubba Gump shrimp and wait to see how long before they cancel. 

If you accepted and headed that way it would have been cancelled most likely.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Beninmankato said:


> View attachment 586197


----------



## Sgt_PaxHauler (Oct 21, 2016)

Beninmankato said:


> View attachment 586197


I've got the perfect answer to that.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Beninmankato said:


> View attachment 586197


Lyft porn


----------



## Brandonbaghdady (May 11, 2019)

HitX12 said:


> Scumbag Lyft. Maybe if you didn’t take away our primetime and now our bonuses drivers would be out there. How is it possible to hate every libturd that calls itself a Lyft employee more than sleepy joe and his squad?


Trump lost bro give it up. You can look forward to your 2024 Qanon party Presidential candidate


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

Brandonbaghdady said:


> Trump lost bro give it up. You can look forward to your 2024 Qanon party Presidential candidate


Trump lost so bigly he is still discombobulated about it.


----------



## radikia (Sep 15, 2018)

jfinks said:


> Trump lost so bigly he is still discombobulated about it.


Still living rent free for life in the head of every libturd ..............


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Beninmankato said:


> View attachment 586197


Were all the MSP drivers protesting? That’s ridiculous to get a request like that,


----------



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

Invisible said:


> Were all the MSP drivers protesting? That’s ridiculous to get a request like that,


I was in MPLS earlier that day so maybe that tripped the app somehow. I'll never really know.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Beninmankato said:


> I was in MPLS earlier that day so maybe that tripped the app somehow. I'll never really know.


Interesting. I’m wondering where the St. Paul drivers were or if the pickup was by the protest areas and that’s why they couldn’t get anywhere. Or maybe it’s just the pay is too low, and drivers are refusing to drive.


----------



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

Invisible said:


> Interesting. I’m wondering where the St. Paul drivers were or if the pickup was by the protest areas and that’s why they couldn’t get anywhere. Or maybe it’s just the pay is too low, and drivers are refusing to drive.


Drivers are scarce but I don't think it was the reason for the request or that would probably happen more often. I truly believe the app glitched thinking I was somewhere that I wasn't.


----------



## Da Ub (Oct 29, 2016)

SpinalCabbage said:


> Lyft is infamous for these long pickups. I was assured years ago by a Lyft tech that such long pickups were a thing of the past. Clearly he was mistaken.


Lyft likes practicing social distancing 🤣


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

Mole said:


> She could of been hot!


Or trans, MN is the trans capitol...


radikia said:


> Still living rent free for life in the head of every libturd ..............


Not at all, that turd can die for all I care. He is a nothingburger.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

lol I almost would have accepted it and drove towards them just for the story!


----------



## radikia (Sep 15, 2018)

jfinks said:


> Not at all, that turd can die for all I care. He is a nothingburger.


Is that so ? Is that why you felt compelled to respond ? lmao


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

radikia said:


> Is that so ? Is that why you felt compelled to respond ? lmao


You opened the can of worms, compelled to think I gave fks about trump and his ********* clan.


----------



## radikia (Sep 15, 2018)

jfinks said:


> You opened the can of worms, compelled to think I gave fks about trump and his *** clan.


Takes such little effort to trigger a snowflake ...............


----------



## PukersAreAlwaysYourFault (Mar 25, 2021)

radikia said:


> Takes such little effort to trigger a snowflake ...............


@jfinks posts are more humorous than yours.


----------



## radikia (Sep 15, 2018)

PukersAreAlwaysYourFault said:


> @jfinks posts are more humorous than yours.


Then feel free to follow his threads , but please disregard that if he is an under aged boy .


----------

